# The disgusting foul-fest that was Wladimir Klitschko vs Alexander Povetkin



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew I was in for a edge-of-my-seat, white knuckle thrillfest, when Wlad set the theme of the fight in the opening three seconds










Wlad throws a right, Povetkin slips under it, Wlad pushes down on his back & holds him. It's probably fortunate for Wlad that he was able to test the success of this method so early during the fight, as it avoided him having to try to box in some legal fashion and then have to make the adjustments later.

Ok. Before I continue with this thread I would like to make something clear - *as per the rules of boxing, you are not allowed to hold. You are not allowed to duck below the waist.
*
Ducking under a jab, right hand, left hook, or any other punch, does not constitute an illegal movement. If a fighter gets inside an opponents jab by using headmovement, ducking, slipping, or any other form of evasion, pushing down on their back/head, or wrapping them up in a hold, is ILLEGAL.

And this is in no way the fault of the fighter who is trying to get inside, all that it proves, is that they were able to get inside.

Ok, so

@BoxingDomain

You posted a hideous example of a picture of Povetkin 'leading with his head' (which was clearly an attempted jab)



BoxingDomain said:


> This picture here shows what I'm referring to. See how Povetkin is leading with his head, just rushing in...that is
> what caused so many of the clinches.


Below is a gif of that moment, with a pause where the jab connects, notice, that Povetkin gets inside with a legal jab to the abdomen, as he does this, Wlad has the open side of his glove on the back of Povetkins head, pulling him downwards and off balance.

Immedietly after this, both fighters reset, Povetkin again gets inside and aims a right to the body, before a left to the head, Wlad immediately (again) drags Povetkin behind the head and grabs him in an attempt to stop any attack from the Russain.

Everything Povetkin did was completely legal, his head was not below the waistline, and he lead with punches (all this actually required skill, feinting to get inside and get at Wlad, in neither of these incidents was Povetkin at fault, or the initiator in the clinch.










This consistitutes a foul by Wlad. Again - this could be excused if it happened once, or twice, or 10 times throughout the fight, but it didn't. It was a tactic used by Wlad throughout.

Again, still the first round

Pov slips and then jumps in with a hook, Wlad does some bizarre two handed face push

Povetkin bobs under Wlads jab, Wlad then attempts to pull Povetkin behind the head (illegal)

Povetkin then throws a right to the body and tries to follow up with a left hook, Wlad puts the palm of his glove on the side of Povetkins head and drags/pushes him away (illegal)

Wlad then shots a jab and a right, that Povetkin (legally) slips and tries to counter with a left hook, Wlad after missing the right, forces his elbows down into Povetkins back/neck, forcing his weight down on him










These are all near enough consecutive events (as can be seen by the clock in the bottom corner), and that's what, 5 or 6 consecutive fouls, drags, pushes, clinches by Wlad in just the first round, You can actually seen in these gifs Povetkin is making a good go of evading Wlads outstretched hand, and then going to the body before going upstairs, Wlad was able to stop Povetkin from doing this mainly by illegal manoeuvres. You can imagine how tiring this was for the Russain as the rounds piled up, he had less and less energy to bob or weave away from Wlads attack to initiate his own, which would ultimately be fruitless due to getting tied up and leaned on anyway.

@hermit

@RUSKULL

Do I seriously need to do a gif breakdown of every single round?

One of the 'knockdowns'

Wlad hits Pov with a lovely right (though it's fair to mention, he did a fair job of avoiding these before being completely nackered) Pov tries to slip it, fails, gets hit, and he's bent at the waist (again, legally, his head does not move below Wlads waist, and he makes no attempt to clinch) Wlad steps in and places his left forearm on Povetkins back, forcing him down, then tries to hit him with a short hook on the inside, Povetkin grabs Wlads waist. Wlad then throws a now exhausted Povetkin to the ground. Compeltely therows him, one hand on his back, one hand on his front, and just throws him to the ground

Disgraceful










How can you defend any of this?

Occasionally two fighters come together and there is a clinch. This happens in every fight. It happend a few times in this fight. But that does not mean that the majority of clinches (or pulls, or leans, or pushes) in this fight were not completely intentional on the part of Wlad, and solely benefited him, and were not allowed time and time again by the ref

As this went on and on, Povetkin was more and more drained

I mean, what's the point slipping a hugely powerful punchers best shots, if when you get inside, he just jumps on you? It doesn't benefit you at all, gameplan completely out of the window because the opposing fighter is allowed to get away with illegal manoeuvres.

Slip a punch = get 250 lbs pressed down on your back

Don't slip a punch = well, that's obvious

Try to land your own punches = get 250lbs pressed down on you

Get hit with a good punch = get 250lbs pressed down on you

Absolutely horrific display of fouling from Wlad, and a horrific display of incompetence from the ref. He should have warned him in round 1. 'Any more pulling, pushing, or intentional holding, and I will start docking points, this is your last warning, now use your fists and fight'

But he didn't, he just allowed Povetkin to get hugged again and again and again and again

I'm not saying he would have won, but he wasn't given a chance, I actually feel genuinely sorry for him


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Literally every time Povetkin tried to punch himself, or avoided Wlads punches, he would be fouled in SOME manner, fucking ridiculous :lol:


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hell, the first gif just says it all... :-(


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The clinching was bad but not the biggest foul. The biggest Problem for Povetkin was Klitschko leaning on him. If your are not a stuipid fanboy you know why Wladimir did that: only to make Povetkin tired nothing more.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> The clinching was bad but not the biggest foul. The biggest Problem for Povetkin was Klitschko leaning on him. If your are not a stuipid fanboy you know why Wladimir did that: only to make Povetkin tired nothing more.


This is why I never understood when people had a problem with Haye for flopping against Wlad.

If you fight Wlad then you know he's going to lean on you and you know the ref is going to let him get away with it all night, at least Haye had some sort of plan to try and deal with this fouling.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> This is why I never understood when people had a problem with Haye for flopping against Wlad.
> 
> If you fight Wlad then you know he's going to lean on you and you know the ref is going to let him get away with it all night, at least Haye had some sort of plan to try and deal with this fouling.


Exactly :conf

If a huge man is going to lean all his weight on you, drop to a knee and don't allow yourself to be worn out by it


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> This is why I never understood when people had a problem with Haye for flopping against Wlad.
> 
> If you fight Wlad then you know he's going to lean on you and you know the ref is going to let him get away with it all night, at least Haye had some sort of plan to try and deal with this fouling.


Haye flopped very fast to the ground. But yeah now I see Hayes flopping in a different way. Still I think Haye should have tried more. As soon he saw that his plan wasnt working he did nothing to make soemthing different in the fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Haye flopped very fast to the ground. But yeah now I see Hayes flopping in a different way. Still I think Haye should have tried more. As soon he saw that his plan wasnt working he did nothing to make soemthing different in the fight.


The choice is either to flop or carry all of Wlad's weight several times a round :conf

You're right though, Haye clearly didn't have a plan B.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Haye's plan C will work when he's as well prepared as a well prepared Kevin Mitchell.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Flopping to the ground is not a plan. The man made a fool of himself. You can't absolve Haye of all sins in light of Wladimir's recent disgusting display. They can both fuck off as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

This thread isn't about Haye-Wlad you bums :bart


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for this thread btw, needed to get my blood pressure back up again. Now I'll spend the next 8 hours telling anyone who'll listen about the disgrace I just witnessed c


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Gunner said:


> This thread isn't about Haye-Wlad you bums :bart


Agreed, and adios.........


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I didn't read but I'm assuming OP came out the closet and admitted his love of the BBC. 

Loose as man.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Nice gifs. Povetkin should appeal the result


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I didn't read but I'm assuming OP came out the closet and admitted his love of the BBC.
> 
> Loose as man.


The forum equivalent of sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting like a toddler.

Well done.

Also - lose*


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Wlad slinging him to the ground and it getting counted as a KD was some of the most amateur refreeing I've seen. Paid or completely inept. Wlad does these things cos he gets away with it, a ref needs to put a stop to this shit cos theres not a Heavy out there that will.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the gifs. I think you should do the whole fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> The forum equivalent of sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting like a toddler.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Also - lose*


Nah brah loose. Loose as.

I was just fuckign around jeez people get their jimmies rustled really easy. Needa be loose. This is like the 7th thread on the the same topic on the first page. The point has been made. Unless a ref puts an end to Wlad's BS or Povetkin tries to appeal (which will go no where anyway) nothing is going to be done.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

A few excuses going round at the other place that Wlad was sick. Won't be long before poison comes into the equation.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Thanks for the gifs. I think you should do the whole fight.


:lol:

Think I'd probably claw my eyes out half way through

A lot of the other gif-using threads I've made, I kind of have to spend a while searching for the individual moments I'm looking for, a nice use of footwork, interesting slipping of punches, great defence, it can take a while

With this fight, I literally move the slider along to move through the fight and Wlad is hugging every couple of seconds.It wasn't even hard to find instances of this happening, I can't believe people can actually defend this performance :-(

I logged onto ESB and saw that even Malibua has had enough :rofl


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> A few excuses going round at the other place that Wlad was sick. Won't be long before poison comes into the equation.


Hahaha - K2 and fans really are the biggest excuse makers in the sport. There isn't a loss or even underwhelming performance that doesn't have an asterix next to it in their mind. Absolutely no surprise that this shit comes out after Wlad is universally panned to stinkng out the joint again.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Roe said:


> Haye's plan C will work when he's as well prepared as a well prepared Kevin Mitchell.


Being as well-prepared as a well-prepared Kevin Mitchell is banned under the terms of the Geneva Convention, that's how dangerous that is.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> A few excuses going round at the other place that Wlad was sick. Won't be long before poison comes into the equation.


Saw that too, laughable :-(


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

But Wlad is a stiff robot? Why cant people negate this and box his socks off instead of getting dominated?

Hopkins clinching>Wlads clinching.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Hahaha - K2 and fans really are the biggest excuse makers in the sport. There isn't a loss or even underwhelming performance that doesn't have an asterix next to it in their mind. Absolutely no surprise that this shit comes out after Wlad is universally panned to stinkng out the joint again.


I hurt my toe!


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

CheatKO got away with more fouling in Pov's hometown than he usually gets away with in Germany. How is that even possible? What was the point of winning the purse bids?

No way would he of gotten away with it in America fighting an American.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> But Wlad is a stiff robot? Why cant people negate this and box his socks off instead of getting dominated?
> 
> Hopkins clinching>Wlads clinching.


No. When was the last time Hopkins had a four inch height, thirty pound weight, and four-six inch reach advantage?


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> A few excuses going round at the other place that Wlad was sick. Won't be long before poison comes into the equation.


We all saw him at the media workout a few days before. There was nothing wrong with him apart from him being the actual problem.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Copernicus said:


> I hurt my toe!


Erm, ok then?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> But Wlad is a stiff robot? Why cant people negate this and box his socks off instead of getting dominated?
> 
> Hopkins clinching>Wlads clinching.


Name me one Hopkins fight in wich he clinched as often as Wladimir? More then 160 times? Nevermind the headlocks,leaning,elbows ect.

I thought you are better then this. But now it seems you are just a biased nuthugger like Hermit and BoxingDomain.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> No. When was the last time Hopkins had a four inch height, thirty pound weight, and four-six inch reach advantage?


Don't start crying about size again, HW has always produced these type of match ups, you know just like when 214lb Zeljko Mavrovic or 215lb Holyfield, fought 245lb lb Lewis! It is not unique to Wladimir. WK weighed 16lbs more than Povetkin, not 30!

Hopkins has had a height & reach advantage over MANY of his opponents, many of whom were blown up WW'S. Now i ask you again, if Wlad is a stiff robot? Why can't people negate this and box his socks off instead of getting dominated? Don't reply to me with a question!


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Don't start crying about size again, HW has always produced these type of match ups, you know just like when 214lb Zeljko Mavrovic or 215lb Holyfield, fought 245lb lb Lewis! It is not unique to Wladimir. WK weighed 16lbs more than Povetkin, not 30!
> 
> Hopkins has had a height & reach advantage over MANY of his opponents, many of whom were blown up WW'S. Now i ask you again, if Wlad is a stiff robot? Why can't people negate this and box his socks off instead of getting dominated? Don't reply to me with a question!


Because, as obviously detailed in the OP, he fouls them you fuckwit.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Haye flopped very fast to the ground. But yeah now I see Hayes flopping in a different way. Still I think Haye should have tried more. As soon he saw that his plan wasnt working he did nothing to make soemthing different in the fight.


I feel Haye received a lot of unnecessary criticism for what i perceived as Wladimirs's fouling and i feel as if that was proven correct against Povetkin. I also feel the criticism of Haye's gameplan was also very unfair considering he's purely a counter puncher who requires his opponent to commit to their attacks, something Wladimir rightly didn't do.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Copernicus said:


> Don't start crying about size again, HW has always produced these type of match ups, you know just like when 214lb Zeljko Mavrovic or 215lb Holyfield, fought 245lb lb Lewis! It is not unique to Wladimir. WK weighed 16lbs more than Povetkin, not 30!
> 
> Hopkins has had a height & reach advantage over MANY of his opponents, many of whom were blown up WW'S. Now i ask you again, if Wlad is a stiff robot? Why can't people negate this and box his socks off instead of getting dominated? Don't reply to me with a question!


Someone doesn't understand the opening post.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Masters said:


> We all saw him at the media workout a few days before. There was nothing wrong with him *apart from him being the actual problem*.


:lol:


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I feel Haye received a lot of unnecessary criticism for what i perceived as Wladimirs's fouling and i feel as if that was proven correct against Povetkin. I also feel the criticism of Haye's gameplan was also very unfair considering he's purely a counter puncher who requires his opponent to commit to their attacks, something Wladimir rightly didn't do.


Not sure why it has taken people so long to see this. Wlad has been doing this shit for years. Haye had no choice but to take a knee. He was there to box , Wlad wasn't. . Haye tried to get a neutral ref and got denied. How Wlad got his ref in Russia is a mystery.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

not a haye fan but I can see why haye collapsed to the ground intentionally every time Wlad pushed down on him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I feel Haye received a lot of unnecessary criticism for what i perceived as Wladimirs's fouling and i feel as if that was proven correct against Povetkin. I also feel the criticism of Haye's gameplan was also very unfair considering he's purely a counter puncher who requires his opponent to commit to their attacks, something Wladimir rightly didn't do.


 Wladimir didnt clinched and leaned THAT often against HAye. I mean for example round 11... Wladimir has his left arm (only his arm) around Hayes neck and Haye flopped to teh ground. Thats why the ref gave Haye a Count. Haye just flopped often. I wouldnt compare Wladimir perfomance against Haye with the perfomance he made against Povetkin. Just a total different Level.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Wladimir didnt clinched and leaned THAT often against HAye. I mean for example round 11... Wladimir has his left arm (only his arm) around Hayes neck and Haye flopped to teh ground. Thats why the ref gave Haye a Count. Haye just flopped often. I wouldnt compare Wladimir perfomance against Haye with the perfomance he made against Povetkin. Just a total different Level.


To be fair, he went down and gestured to the ref as in 'can you not see this obvious foul?'

I mean, it must be frustrating, the 'left hand only' pulled on his neck is still a foul, and still would have probably pulled him into a clinch, I don't see much point in putting YOURSELF out wasting energy trying to fight against your opponents fouling

Obviously since this same ref allowed Wlad to get him in a headlock for a while 15 seconds, he was unlikely to get sympathy :-(


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Wladimir didnt clinched and leaned THAT often against HAye. I mean for example round 11... Wladimir has his left arm (only his arm) around Hayes neck and Haye flopped to teh ground. Thats why the ref gave Haye a Count. Haye just flopped often. I wouldnt compare Wladimir perfomance against Haye with the perfomance he made against Povetkin. Just a total different Level.


Wlad was defensively superb in the Haye fight, but he's never been the same. Fighting Haye was his last hurrah. Haye took his soul. :yep


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent OP @Gunner


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Wlad was defensively superb in the Haye fight, but he's never been the same. Fighting Haye was his last hurrah. Haye took his soul. :yep


a rare occasion where both fighters lost the event.....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> To be fair, he went down and gestured to the ref as in 'can you not see this obvious foul?'
> 
> I mean, it must be frustrating, the 'left hand only' pulled on his neck is still a foul, and still would have probably pulled him into a clinch, I don't see much point in putting YOURSELF out wasting energy trying to fight against your opponents fouling
> 
> Obviously since this same ref allowed Wlad to get him in a headlock for a while 15 seconds, he was unlikely to get sympathy :-(


 Did you saw round 11 again? Sorry I just dont make any excuses for Haye. Klitschko didnt had to do much to bring Haye to the ground. With the slightest contact he went down at times. And the last fights says nothing about the Haye fight because it was a total different fight.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Name me one Hopkins fight in wich he clinched as often as Wladimir? More then 160 times? Nevermind the headlocks,leaning,elbows ect.
> 
> I thought you are better then this. But now it seems you are just a biased nuthugger like Hermit and BoxingDomain.


I couldn't give a fuck about your approval or non approval of me! :lol: Try the Calzaghe/Jones II fights...

Of course the clinching was excessive, but it is not unique to Wladimir (see Fury v Cunningham) Ward nitiates 90+ clinches (12 in 1 round) and 10 headbutts, but it's "science" when he does it! Hopkins has done it for years...

I was frustrated with Wladimir the other night, he had a stinker but Povetkin was still outclassed from start to finish! Regardless of how dissapointed i am with how Wlad fought it is still going to take some weird event for him to lose in the forseeable!


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> I couldn't give a fuck about your approval or non approval of me! :lol: Try the Calzaghe/Jones II fights...
> 
> Of course the clinching was excessive, but it is not unique to Wladimir (see Fury v Cunningham) Ward nitiates 90+ clinches (12 in 1 round) and 10 headbutts, but it's "science" when he does it! Hopkins has done it for years...
> 
> I was frustrated with Wladimir the other night, he had a stinker but Povetkin was still outclassed from start to finish! Regardless of how dissapointed i am with how Wlad fought it is still going to take some weird event for him to lose in the forseeable!


BUt there is clear examples in the OP of Povetkin working his way inside and landing shots, and Wlad has no answer but to foul him over and over again, then when Povetkin is too tired from being leaned on 50 or 60 times, it starts to become hopeless for him

How can you ignore that?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> I couldn't give a fuck about your approval or non approval of me! :lol: Try the Calzaghe/Jones II fights...
> 
> Of course the clinching was excessive, but it is not unique to Wladimir (see Fury v Cunningham) Ward nitiates 90+ clinches (12 in 1 round) and 10 headbutts, but it's "science" when he does it! Hopkins has done it for years...
> 
> I was frustrated with Wladimir the other night, he had a stinker but Povetkin was still outclassed from start to finish! Regardless of how dissapointed i am with how Wlad fought it is still going to take some weird event for him to lose in the forseeable!


What about his leaning, head locking and pushing? Please just dont be stuipid and make excuses. Wladimir used fouls in a big way against Povetkin period. This is a fact and you cant Change anything about it with your biased as fuck comments.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

The worst part about this fight was sitting thru 24Rds of listening to Max & Jim pronounce Povetkin's name...
(Yeah... I watched it twice)


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> Nice gifs. Povetkin should appeal the result


Funny thing is Povetkin isn't crying like you lot:

"Things didn't quite go as well as I wanted, but I never give up," said Povetkin.

"Of course, he was the better fighter, he's the best in the world, that's clear."

Haye tried, Wach tried, Peter tried, Chagaev tried, Povetkin tried! Awful fight yes, but he won.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gunner said:


> BUt there is clear examples in the OP of Povetkin working his way inside and landing shots, and Wlad has no answer but to foul him over and over again, then when Povetkin is too tired from being leaned on 50 or 60 times, it starts to become hopeless for him
> 
> How can you ignore that?


Because he's a Klittard, duh.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> wful fight yes, but he won.


Why was it an awful fight?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Funny thing is Povetkin isn't crying like you lot:
> 
> "Things didn't quite go as well as I wanted, but I never give up," said Povetkin.
> 
> ...


You forgot Mormeck. He's like Tyson, that guy.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

some of the klit licking in this thread is disgraceful.
I don't get it with you lot. Klit fans seem to be the ONLY fanboys who just cannot comprehend ever saying anything remotely negative about their fighter at all. It's a weird fucking love affair y'all have for wlad.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Funny thing is Povetkin isn't crying like you lot:
> 
> "Things didn't quite go as well as I wanted, but I never give up," said Povetkin.
> 
> ...


Povetkin is a man of honour and not a bitch excuse maker like Wlad and his fans.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Why was it an awful fight?


Mainly because of the excessive clinching on the part of Wladimir, he held way too much, he did hurt povetkin numerous times with short hooks though, he should have just stepped back and unloaded! On a side not Povetkin came in with his head down on numerous occasions and is to blame for probably half the clinches but that doesn't exonerate the holding.

However, Povetkin didn't complain once, why are you? Suck it up...Wlad will rectify in his next performance!


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Masters said:


> Povetkin is a man of honour and not a bitch excuse maker like Wlad and his fans.


Now you're all over Povetkin! :lol::rofl


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Mainly because of the excessive clinching on the part of Wladimir, he held way too much


Ok.

So you do realise, that this illegal clinching and holding (and pulling, and leaning)

1. Completely nullified Povetkins attack (which was based around getting inside)
2. Drained his energy

Don't you?



Copernicus said:


> On a side not Povetkin came in with his head down on numerous occasions and is to blame for probably half the clinches but that doesn't exonerate the holding.


This is incorrect, Povetkin did not continuously come in with his head illegally low, he often slipped Wlads punches and then was tied up. There are a few very very clear examples of this in the OP, if you like I will post more. Or please give me a round in which you think Povetkin was the initiator of most of the clinches and I'll be happy to prove otherwise.

Nowhere below does Povetkin come in with his head 'low'










yet he is still fouled


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> So you do realise, that this illegal clinching and holding (and pulling, and leaning) you?


You're acting all shocked? Are you only suddenly aware of Wladimirs propensity to clinch or something? Is Wladimir the only fighter to clinch? No. Why are you crying on behalf of Povetkin? He isn't complaining why are you? You can negate the clinch, Haye was succesful at times in doing so did so, Povetkin did not have to bore in, blame Alexander for having no plan B, everyone knows Klitschko clinches, it's not like they don't know this beforehand! You're acting like its Wladimirs fault that Povetkin did not know this beforehand! LOL Stop acting all outraged...

It WAS a dirty performance on the part of Wladimir, you're acting like i am trying to suggest otherwise. Read again.



> This is incorrect, Povetkin did not continuously come in with his head illegally low, he often slipped Wlads punches and then was tied up. There are a few very very clear examples of this in the OP, if you like I will post more. Or please give me a round in which you think Povetkin was the initiator of most of the clinches and I'll be happy to prove otherwise.


Are you stupid or something? Did i say he CONTINUALLY came in with an ILLEGALLY low head? Read it again. Povetkin DID come in with his head down on numerous occasions and is to blame for PROBABLY HALF the clinches but that DOESN'T exonerate the holding.

He was complicit in many of the clinches, you can see him hug Wlad numerous times in this HL video:






-0:15
-0:25
-Head low @ 0:51
-Hugs @ 1:00
-Head low @ 1:14
-2:18 Povetkin lands clean, WK not even rattled, Wheres the bad chin?!
-2:53 Povetkin jumps on Wladimirs back
-3:02 head low again
-3:27 Povetkin punches after bell

See? And that was only the last couple of rounds, too much holding yes, but complete domination! Suck it up...

P.S You're trying way too hard! You should have watched it again, instead you just look like a pretentious clown, crying outrage for someone who admitted he was dominated by a superior fighter and who never made a single excuse! Don't get all butthurt now will ya and post me a load of GIFS...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> I couldn't give a fuck about your approval or non approval of me! :lol: Try the Calzaghe/Jones II fights...
> 
> Of course the clinching was excessive, but it is not unique to Wladimir (see Fury v Cunningham) Ward nitiates 90+ clinches (12 in 1 round) and 10 headbutts, but it's "science" when he does it! Hopkins has done it for years...
> 
> I was frustrated with Wladimir the other night, he had a stinker but Povetkin was still outclassed from start to finish! Regardless of how dissapointed i am with how Wlad fought it is still going to take some weird event for him to lose in the forseeable!


No.
The fights you mentioned didnt came close. Fury dindt clinch as often as Wladimir against Cunningham.
Again: Name me one fight in wich Hopkins or Ward clinched 167 times? Go on.

On top of that you have headlocks,leaning,elbows, using your jab in a illegal way to push your opponent down or away, wrestling your opponent to the ground frequently ect.

Name me one fight wich was close in terms of committed fouls? Go on.

You know that I was a Wladimir supporter before that fight. Just ask Masters. But I never saw something like that before. There are bad examples like Mares (who low blows all the time) or Abril (who clinch all the time). But even they dindt produce something like Wladimir did.

Bringing Hopkins or Ward up is retarded. Cause they never even had a fight wich comes close to the shit Wladimir did against Povetkin.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

haha Copernicus is so biased he cant even see what happens in a fight. It is a fact that Wladimir Klitschko used many different fouls in that fight. And he tries to blame Povetkin. Povetkin is to blame for half of teh clinches? What a fool. Fanboys are really interesting human beings...


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> You're acting all shocked? Are you only suddenly aware of Wladimirs propensity to clinch or something? Is Wladimir the only fighter to clinch? No. Why are you crying on behalf of Povetkin? He isn't complaining why are you? You can negate the clinch, Haye was succesful at times in doing so did so, Povetkin did not have to bore in, blame Alexander for having no plan B, everyone knows Klitschko clinches, it's not like they don't know this beforehand! You're acting like its Wladimirs fault that Povetkin did not know this beforehand! LOL Stop acting all outraged...
> 
> It WAS a dirty performance on the part of Wladimir, you're acting like i am trying to suggest otherwise. Read again.
> 
> ...


I'm only going to examine the first one of these times you've given, because this is really getting pathetic

015 seconds.

Povetkin comes in, Bobs once, Wlad holds his arm out infront of Povetkins face, and either tries to jab him (legal) or pull him(illegal) povetkin slips it inside, Wlad immedietly pulls Povetkin inside and holds him, while Povetkin is trying to punch. Clear as day. Nothing illegal here was done by Povetkin.










Slipping / bobing inside does not = coming in with the head low



Copernicus said:


> You're acting all shocked? Are you only suddenly aware of Wladimirs propensity to clinch or something? Is Wladimir the only fighter to clinch? No. Why are you crying on behalf of Povetkin? He isn't complaining why are you? You can negate the clinch, Haye was succesful at times in doing so did so, Povetkin did not have to bore in, blame Alexander for having no plan B, everyone knows Klitschko clinches, it's not like they don't know this beforehand! You're acting like its Wladimirs fault that Povetkin did not know this beforehand! LOL Stop acting all outraged...
> 
> It WAS a dirty performance on the part of Wladimir, you're acting like i am trying to suggest otherwise. Read again.


Then why are you in here defending it? Saying 'oh if he's a robot this and that..' shut up.

it was dirty. He should have been warned. He should have been docked points, and he he continued, he should have been DQ'd.

Plan B means nothing, Wlad was allowed to consistantly foul and because of it he was able to nullify his opponents defence in this particular. That's the end.

I don't care what Povetkin, or Povetkins mother says YOU cannot claim a fighter dominates another, when his whole gameplan consists of fouling to gain an advantage.

The word is cheating, not dominating.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> You're acting all shocked? Are you only suddenly aware of Wladimirs propensity to clinch or something? Is Wladimir the only fighter to clinch? No. Why are you crying on behalf of Povetkin? He isn't complaining why are you? You can negate the clinch, Haye was succesful at times in doing so did so, Povetkin did not have to bore in, blame Alexander for having no plan B, everyone knows Klitschko clinches, it's not like they don't know this beforehand! You're acting like its Wladimirs fault that Povetkin did not know this beforehand! LOL Stop acting all outraged...
> 
> It WAS a dirty performance on the part of Wladimir, you're acting like i am trying to suggest otherwise. Read again.
> 
> ...


You do know that the head has to be below the beltline? In order to be a foul? Dont try to fool us. Povetkin ducked ILLEGALY low only a few times.

Head low at 51? No Povetkin tries to get inside and gets pushed down. He even avoided a jab before that.
Head low at 1:14? You are stupid? Wladimir throws a left hook wich Povetkins avoids with legal headmovement. Wladimir falls in to his punchs and leans on Povetkin.
Head low at 3:02? No.

AGAIN: Only because you duck under a punch it doesnt mean its a foul. It has to be BELOW the belt line. Wich was only the case a few times. Povetkin has to be blamed for half of the clinches? Stop lying.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> Name me one fight in wich Hopkins or Ward clinched 167 times? Go on.


Is that stat official? Have you actually counted or are you just parrotting other peoples drivvle because you are trying to carry favour due to being exposed as the same poster using two different accounts last week??


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

awesome knockdowns by Wlad, awesome....


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> I'm only going to examine the first one of these times you've given, because this is really getting pathetic


Try examining them all. Stop whining and SUCK IT UP...

I gave you what you asked for and yet you twist my words and refuse to even watch what you asked for.

Pleb.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Is that stat official? Have you actually counted or are you just parrotting other peoples drivvle because you are trying to carry favour due to being exposed as the same poster using two different accounts last week??


I dont use different accounts. Berliner lives in the same appartment then me.
Anyway: What has that to do with the topic?

And yes Wladimir clinched 167 times. You can count it.

How can someone be so pathetic and defend that shit?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Try examining them all. Stop whining and SUCK IT UP...
> 
> I gave you what you asked for and yet you twist my words and refuse to even watch what you asked for.
> 
> Pleb.


:lol: And how about Klitschko leaning head locking and pushing Povetkin? He actaully used Judo skills to finally get a knock down. look at round 7. :lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Try examining them all. Stop whining and SUCK IT UP...
> 
> I gave you what you asked for and yet you twist my words and refuse to even watch what you asked for.
> 
> Pleb.


I watched. You failed at the first hurdle with the very first example you gave.










This is the first example you gave

Explain how Povetkin is at fault here


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Try examining them all. Stop whining and SUCK IT UP...
> 
> I gave you what you asked for and yet you twist my words and refuse to even watch what you asked for.
> 
> Pleb.


Head low at 52,1:14 and 3:02 is not true. Read my post. It has to be below the beltline. In order to be a foul. In two of them Povetkin even avoids a punch and Wladimir then leans on him. It was clearly Wladimirs foul there.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

A gif of the last 10 seconds would be great, mate.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I dont use different accounts. Berliner lives in the same appartment then me.
> Anyway: What has that to do with the topic?
> 
> And yes Wladimir clinched 167 times. You can count it.


:rofl:lol:

Official clinch stat please?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Well last post for me... that Copernicus guys is clearly biased as fuck. We cant expect any objective opinion from him about the fight. You really know if even german papers say that Klitschko fought illegal that it was really bad. Normally german papers are all over Klitschko. Not that time. He used illegal fouls in a big way and only stuipid ass fanboys like Copernicus will say that it was a Domination. And of course they will make plenty of excuses. For example when Copernicus says Povetkin is to blame for half of the clinches. (as if he counted it). Such a fool.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> :rofl:lol:
> 
> Official clinch stat please?


Theree is no thing like official clinch stats. Only fans counting the clinches. And numbers are from 167-185. If you have other numbers go on and rewatch the fight and count the clinches.:lol:

Again name me one fight wich comes close: With clinches,elbows used,headlocks,leaning,wrestling your opponent to the ground ect. Go on.

To name Hopkins or Ward is retarded and pathetic. Plain and simple cause they never fought like Wladimir did against Povetkin in their whole pro career.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And Corpernicus: Your examples of Povetkin ducking low please: Casue at 52,1:14 and 3:02 he dindt duck below the beltline.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> :rofl:lol:
> 
> Official clinch stat please?


So Povetkin is to blame for getting the shit hugged out of him? How many punches did Wlad throw a round?

Who's to blame for Wlad being unable to evade , slip , parry or block punches. Who's fault is it he he can't throw an uppercut and use latteral movement? That fight proved how limited and one dimensional Wlad is and always was. 
The word is out on Cheatko. Its over.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

@Vic










Elbow KD :-(


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Gunner said:


> @Vic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf :lol: No way this should be a kd, no fucking way.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Disgracful. I really felt bad for Povetkin. Couldn't even get a fair fight in his home town.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Masters said:


> CheatKO got away with more fouling in Pov's hometown than he usually gets away with in Germany. How is that even possible? What was the point of winning the purse bids?
> 
> No way would he of gotten away with it in America fighting an American.


Cos Russia is institutionally corrupt


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Masters said:


> So Povetkin is to blame for getting the shit hugged out of him? How many punches did Wlad throw a round?
> 
> Who's to blame for Wlad being unable to evade , slip , parry or block punches. Who's fault is it he he can't throw an uppercut and use latteral movement? That fight proved how limited and one dimensional Wlad is and always was.
> The word is out on Cheatko. Its over.


It was Povetkins faul. Because he ducked/avoided/slipped punches. Klittard logic.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Grabimir Holdimirovich(fathers name) Clinchko. 

i gonna go rewatch Clinchko - Sanders fight, it was a thing of beaty.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> Again: Name me one fight in wich Hopkins or Ward clinched 167 times? Go on.


What are the official clinch stats? Until you provide me with them i cannot compare. Im pretty sure it's not 170.



Masters said:


> That fight proved how limited and one dimensional Wlad is and always was.
> The word is out on Cheatko. Its over.


Well he should be getting outboxed then shouldn't he? Or at least losing a round! What's over? His dominance is as evident as ever! 37 years old LOL

***BREAKING NEWS***
"Klitschko clinches"



Gunner said:


> Nowhere below does Povetkin come in with his head 'low'


-0:51 of the video. Make the GIF. Clear as day.



> Nothing illegal here was done by Povetkin. Explain how Povetkin is at fault here


I did not state he was doing anything ILLEGAL in that particular e.g did i? I highlighted it to show him bore bore in with his head before even throwing a punch! That is not effective inside fighting. You're basically blaming WK for Povetkin lacking the ability to fight on the inside!? Quality posting.

He's not the only fighter to employ questionable tactics:











Eat crow!


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> I did not state he was doing anything ILLEGAL in that particular e.g did i? I highlighted it to show him bore bore in with his head before even throwing a punch! That is not effective inside fighting. You're basically blaming WK for Povetkin lacking the ability to fight on the inside!? Quality posting.


He slipped inside and then was pulled into a clinch. This was illegal from Wlad - Povetkin slipping inside is not justification for Wlad clinching, neither is it 'coming in with his head low'

He would have thrown a punch if he was not tied up and held. And he still tried to throw them while tied up.

And it doesn't matter whether you think it was effective or not, the point is he slipped a punch, he did not come in low with his head, huge difference.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Mainly because of the excessive clinching on the part of Wladimir, he held way too much, he did hurt povetkin numerous times with short hooks though, he should have just stepped back and unloaded! On a side not Povetkin came in with his head down on numerous occasions and is to blame for probably half the clinches but that doesn't exonerate the holding.
> 
> However, Povetkin didn't complain once, why are you? Suck it up...Wlad will rectify in his next performance!


Why would Povetkin complain? He got paid millions for not saying anything.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

that first gif :lol:


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm pissed... Povetkin showed he had the skills to get on the inside but the ref didn't let him any chance to fight his fight.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

The holding Povetkin in a headlock, whilst uppercutting him with the other hand was pathetic. Makes me angry that the ref didn't do shit about it. That's not boxing.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

the Wlad sack swinger are funny as hell

"head was low"

What youre not allowed duck a jab and get inside.


Beter off just saying you are not allowed to fight inside period.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

didn't they count 181 clinches in the fight? Unreal.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know why you guys are attempting to reason with Copernicus, you are wasting your time with that one. 

Thankfully, computer hour at the care centre he lives in is over for the day but he'll be back with more nonsense tomorrow


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

lol @ that knockdown via elbow to the face :rofl. This shit is just baffling. This stuff is straight out of MMA.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

:-( poor showing from Scaredimir Cwtchko.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> The clinching was bad but not the biggest foul. The biggest Problem for Povetkin was Klitschko leaning on him. If your are not a stuipid fanboy you know why Wladimir did that: only to make Povetkin tired nothing more.


I'd say the biggest problem, or at least the most obvious foul, was Wlad throwing him down, or pushing him across the ring with his forearm. This happened at least ten times, and not even a Klit nuthugger can excuse it away. Just blatant fouling by Wlad, who LITERALLY should have been DQ'ed.

This fight makes Vitali-Charr almost seem legit.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Gunner said:


> I watched. You failed at the first hurdle with the very first example you gave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think they call this the thai clinch :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'd say the biggest problem, or at least the most obvious foul, was Wlad throwing him down, or pushing him across the ring with his forearm. This happened at least ten times, and not even a Klit nuthugger can excuse it away. Just blatant fouling by Wlad, who LITERALLY should have been DQ'ed.


 Yeah it is hard to say wich foul the worst was but at least we agree that it wasnt Wladi-boys clinching. For me a big Problem for Povetkin just was that he got dog tired in there wich just happens if a bigger guy leans on you in every round. And yes the Charr stoppage was bad. I mean you have a fight or the WBC wolrd title and you get stopped by a small cut without the Chance to work on that cut? I think this must be the first time something like that happened in a world title fight for the WBC title.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> lol @ that knockdown via elbow to the face :rofl. This shit is just baffling. This stuff is straight out of MMA.


That's what I "yelled" during the fight. Wlad literally pushed Sasha across the ring WITH HIS FOREARM. - And the fucking ref called it a KD! - And the HBO idiots said the same thing.

Conveniently, they never showed a replay.

This was as blatant as Vitali rabbit-punching Charr. Maybe even worse.

These guys just pay everybody off, cheat as much as they want, then give money to a few charities and pretend to be great guys. 
Fuck these fucking fuckers ........


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> lol @ that knockdown via elbow to the face :rofl. This shit is just baffling. This stuff is straight out of MMA.


The amazing part is you're not even allowed elbows to the throat in MMA and Wlad gets a knockdown out of it :lol: atsch


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

I actually admire Wlad's patience here. You can tell he wants that clinch real bad, but he waits for it. Good work, champ.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> I actually admire Wlad's patience here. You can tell he wants that clinch real bad, but he waits for it. Good work, champ.


The amazing thing is that you're not even being sarcastic. You can literally see that Wlad has no intention of throwing a punch. He's simply waiting for a chance to clinch & lean.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Someone please gif Wlad looking for the clinch in the last 5 seconds :lol: I was dying


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> I actually admire Wlad's patience here. You can tell he wants that clinch real bad, but he waits for it. Good work, champ.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> This is why I never understood when people had a problem with Haye for flopping against Wlad.
> 
> If you fight Wlad then you know he's going to lean on you and you know the ref is going to let him get away with it all night, at least Haye had some sort of plan to try and deal with this fouling.


True. I never gave Haye shit for that particular tactic since it was obvious he was just responding to Wlad's leaning. Chambers countered it (or tried to) by bodyslamming Wlad, but that obviously took its toll on him given the energy used to lift such a big man. Peter used his brute strength to muscle Wlad about, spin him and clock him in the back of the head with his big caveman fists. In Povetkin's case I think low blows posing as bodyshots would have been a smart tactic, since if a man is constantly pulling you down, he can't complain if you occasionally hit him low once or twice.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Great thread. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Someone please gif Wlad looking for the clinch in the last 5 seconds :lol: I was dying


Here are excepts from the last 90 seconds. - Pretty much speaks for itself:

[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Klitschko%20-%20last%20minute%20excepts%20.mp4[/video]


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Here are excepts from the last 90 seconds. - Pretty much speaks for itself:
> 
> [video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Klitschko%20-%20last%20minute%20excepts%20.mp4[/video]


:rofl Povetkin jukin' and shimmying Wlad off him like a boss at the end :rofl :rofl


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

@Copernicus is getting exposed here :lol:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good thread, you can't defend that shit


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why would Povetkin complain? He got paid millions for not saying anything.


True dat.

Most likely, he even had to sign a legal document, preventing him from complaining or filing any post-fight protests. If he didn't sign, there would be no fight.

The Klits are in the drivers seat, they can control everything if they want to, and clearly they want to. They own the refs, the judges, the commissions, the networks, and even the fighters themselves.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Gunner KO1 Boxing Domain... without resorting to illegal tactics :yep


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Someone please gif Wlad looking for the clinch in the last 5 seconds :lol: I was dying












:rofl

Ghoul style


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> :rofl
> 
> Ghoul style


Bad thing is Wladimir was doing this for 12 rounds.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gunner said:


> :rofl
> 
> Ghoul style


ffs :rofl.

some GOAT boxing right there


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Wladimir didnt clinched and leaned THAT often against HAye. I mean for example round 11... Wladimir has his left arm (only his arm) around Hayes neck and Haye flopped to teh ground. Thats why the ref gave Haye a Count. Haye just flopped often. I wouldnt compare Wladimir perfomance against Haye with the perfomance he made against Povetkin. Just a total different Level.


It was a pro active attempt to prevent the foul from happening, i dont necessarily agree with that but im not the one in the ring with 6"5 245lb man hellbent on twisting the rules. If Haye hadnt of flopped to the ground often he would have likely been tired and stopped late, not forgetting that he was what 30lbs lighter on fight night. The difference between the Haye and Povetkin matches was Haye simply didnt let Wladimir execute the fouling he was allowed to get away with against Povetkin.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets not make excuses for Haye. He lost that fight fair and square.

Wladimir clinched and fouled soo much because Povetkin managed to get inside with ease. Something Haye couldnt go against Wladimir at all. Povetkins headmovement dindt look very impressive but it was very effective.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

the whole fight is horrible.






watch the fight, and click to any time in the fight, and withing a couple of seconds you'll see another foul.

i found this worse than when tyson bit holyfields ear! At least that was (1) retalliation, and (2) exciting! This fouling display was shocking.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

It was the worst excuse for a fight I've ever seen. I cant believe some Russian paid wlad 11 million quid for that and didnt get a neutral ref.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lets not make excuses for Haye. He lost that fight fair and square.
> 
> Wladimir clinched and fouled soo much because Povetkin managed to get inside with ease. Something Haye couldnt go against Wladimir at all. Povetkins headmovement dindt look very impressive but it was very effective.


Haye wasnt exactly trying to get to the inside with Wladimir, he was trying to draw combinations, right hands, jabs, whatever he could get out of Wlad to counter it. As you mentioned he lost and deservedly so no arguement there. Povetkins head movement would have been rendered useless had Wladimir taken a quick step back and to the side and given himself room to punch, but we know that has never been the Klitschko way.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

@BoxingDomain


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gunner said:


> :rofl
> 
> Ghoul style


There it is :lol: :rofl
@Copernicus


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gunner said:


> :rofl
> 
> Ghoul style


That's so funny


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

So you do realise, that this illegal clinching was used close to 350 times by Ali in the first two Frazier fights don't you? 197 in the first (a fight in which he was pretty much schooled LOL) & 147 in the second! Ali holds the arms (illegal), grabs the neck (illegal), pushes the head down (illegal), and insults (illegal)! I assume you are outraged at this ILLEGAL behaviour?

In fact when you sum up how much Wladimir clinched in his 2nd most clinchy fight (Samuel Peter I) it turns out that he clinched 20 second per round on average, whereas Ali clinched 2 to 3 times as much! Im scared to even compuclinch the Norton fights (all of which he probably lost!)! :lol:

Holding, Pulling, Leaning & clinching (your wording!) were all utilised excessively by Ali (understatement!) are you suggesting he won the Frazier fights illegally?

Also i note you are yet to make the Gif of which you asked for an example of Povetkin boring in ILLEGALLY low!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> So you do realise, that this illegal clinching was used close to 350 times by Ali in the first two Frazier fights don't you? 197 in the first (a fight in which he was pretty much schooled LOL) & 147 in the second! Ali holds the arms (illegal), grabs the neck (illegal), pushes the head down (illegal), and insults (illegal)! I assume you are outraged at this ILLEGAL behaviour?
> 
> In fact when you sum up how much Wladimir clinched in his 2nd most clinchy fight (Samuel Peter I) it turns out that he clinched 20 second per round on average, whereas Ali clinched 2 to 3 times as much! Im scared to even compuclinch the Norton fights (all of which he probably lost!)! :lol:
> 
> ...


Ali fouling Frazier does not justify Wladimir fouling Povetkin.
No point again.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> So you do realise, that this illegal clinching was used close to 350 times by Ali in the first two Frazier fights don't you? 197 in the first (a fight in which he was pretty much schooled LOL) & 147 in the second! Ali holds the arms (illegal), grabs the neck (illegal), pushes the head down (illegal), and insults (illegal)! I assume you are outraged at this ILLEGAL behaviour?


If you're seriously trying to compare Ali's illegal tactics to Wlad's, you need to seek therapy.

Ali never attempted to buttfuck Frazier:







- explain this one away, I dare you.

Nor did he ever literally lift his foot up, putting his entire weight onto Frazier's back, like this:










Wlad is a disgrace.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

@BoxingDomain @BoxingDomain @BoxingDomain @BoxingDomain @BoxingDomain @BoxingDomain @BoxingDomain


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Still no word from Chef on here yet?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Chef is busy, baking humble pie. :smile


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

There needs to be a distinction drawn here between regular clinching, and the type of full body wrestling that Wlad employs. Ali was no stranger to tying fighters up, but he still gave opponents room to work. Wlad literally jumps right on top of opponents and pushes them to the floor. It's an offensive movement that saps opponents of their legs and completely nullifies their own ability to punch back. It's like the difference between occasional low blows, and a full frontal Golota combo to the balls.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A shame Dyna found a pic of one of Wlad's three actual punches during that fight, for the start of that vid. :lol:

I prefer this one where Sasha broke the clinch, and Wladdy, not knowing what to do on the inside, literally turned his back & RAN AWAY:








- and that's not doctored.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> So you do realise, that this illegal clinching was used close to 350 times by Ali in the first two Frazier fights don't you? 197 in the first (a fight in which he was pretty much schooled LOL) & 147 in the second! Ali holds the arms (illegal), grabs the neck (illegal), pushes the head down (illegal), and insults (illegal)! I assume you are outraged at this ILLEGAL behaviour?
> 
> In fact when you sum up how much Wladimir clinched in his 2nd most clinchy fight (Samuel Peter I) it turns out that he clinched 20 second per round on average, whereas Ali clinched 2 to 3 times as much! Im scared to even compuclinch the Norton fights (all of which he probably lost!)! :lol:
> 
> ...


You're also the guy who claimed on his esb alt that you rewatched the Ali-Frazier fight and just copy/pasted heavyweigthblog.
I'll underline anything you got literally from that blog in your post.(shit he could have just copy/pasted again)

Moron.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Gunner said:


>


atsch

Jesus christ, look at this shit! It's pathetic!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

dyna said:


> You're also the guy who claimed on his esb alt that you rewatched the Ali-Frazier fight and just copy/pasted heavyweigthblog.
> I'll underline anything you got literally from that blog in your post.(shit he could have just copy/pasted again)
> 
> Moron.


He's either Silencer/Gained or Joe McKKKenzie himself (or all 3). He should be perma-banned on principle.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Boggle said:


> atsch
> 
> Jesus christ, look at this shit! It's pathetic!


Thats some superb clinching.

You know its bad when even Chef doesnt turn up.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey, Chef did his job. Those food pics were better than the fight. Way better actually


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:


:lol: :rofl :yep


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:


:rofl:rofl


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

That highlight was shite. I saw at least three punches thrown by Povetkin; that's three punches too many for a hardcore Wlad fan like myself.

Seriously though, I'd like to see the poor sod who had to come up with an actual highlight of the fight. I doubt he could get more than about a half minute's worth of footage that wasn't total crap.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> That highlight was shite. I saw at least three punches thrown by Povetkin; that's three punches too many for a hardcore Wlad fan like myself.
> 
> Seriously though, I'd like to see the poor sod who had to come up with an actual highlight of the fight. I doubt he could get more than about a half minute's worth of footage that wasn't total crap.


:deal

SERIOUSLY: If someone actually did make a true highlight reel, I think we might see that Povetkin actually won the fight. He landed a good number of punches, and while Wlad also landed a few, and they were bigger and more noticeable, there sure weren't many. Most of the fight was Povetkin landing to the body, then Wlad clinching. That's another point for Sasha, every time.

Someone really should count them all.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

You're either a fan of Wladimir Klitschko or you're a fan of Boxing. The two are mutually exclusive as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:


fucken hell :rofl


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :deal
> 
> SERIOUSLY: If someone actually did make a true highlight reel, I think we might see that Povetkin actually won the fight. He landed a good number of punches, and while Wlad also landed a few, and they were bigger and more noticeable, there sure weren't many. Most of the fight was Povetkin landing to the body, then Wlad clinching. That's another point for Sasha, every time.
> 
> Someone really should count them all.


I wouldn't go that far, but the fight was certainly a lot closer than the cards made it out to be. The first few rounds, barring the knockdown in the 2nd, were close, and Povetkin was pressing the action much better than I expected he would. The Wlad jab really wasn't coming into play like it normally does, and I must admit, I was getting worried for him until the general disgust and apathy took over around round six and sent me into a couldn't-give-a-toss stupor.

It makes the fight all the more painful for me, since Povetkin obviously came ready to win and wasn't given a fair shake of things in his own country in front of his own countrymen. I've never been very high on Povetkin before, but that fight showed him in a different light, IMO. A much better fighter than I previously though.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Instead of making a thread I'll jsut say it here Stieglitz is horrible to watch. he doesn't use the Wlad clinch but the Ruiz way of clinching meaning he throws a flurry and moves right away in the clinch even when he has the other guy hurt or is landing a 4 punch combination he moves right away in the clinch to cover up some of his defensive flaws and it's absolutely horrible to watch I hope someone knocks him out cold but Idoubt that happens since he's hiding in Germany because he's a "champ"


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Despite being the head of the largest mixed martial arts (MMA) promotion in the world, White knows the "sweet science" pretty well, being a "boxing guy" before he ever got into cage fighting.

And just like he does with his own fighters, he isn't afraid to criticize the best-of-the-best boxing has to offer.

So when asked to give his opinion on the current state of its heavyweight division, specifically Wladimir Klitschko, the outspoken White didn't hold back and wasn't too kind when breaking down the Ukrainian's recent performance against Alexander Povetkin.

"The Klitschko fucking fight was the most disgusting, embarrassing thing. The fact that he got paid $17 million for that fight. The first fucking punch he threw, they stand in the center of the ring, the bell rings, he throws a punch and holds him. He did it the whole fight; he should have been disqualified for that. Then, in the twelfth round, he didn't throw any punches. That's all he did the whole round (hold). That's the heavyweight champion of the fucking world. Normally, in boxing, the heavyweights, like when Tyson was in there, heavyweight matches were exciting. Who the...I don't know who wants to watch that shit. I watched it and it's literally embarrassing. It's fucking embarrassing. Those guys are an embarrassment to the sport of boxing. Vitali's the exciting one, right? I don't even, I've watched few of their fights and I get sick when I watch their fights."

And according to the Las Vegas fight boss, the heavyweight division in boxing is lost, thanks to the Klitschkos:

"When that's your heavyweight champion, the heavyweight division is lost. I saw the Klitschko brothers in L.A one time. They are fucking monsters. They are huge. But, how are you going to fight a guy that doesn't want to fight? That guy doesn't want to fight, he wants to grab you from your head and lay on you. It's embarrassing, it's fucking disgusting. I can't believe they found someone to pay this guy $17 million dollars, it's embarrassing."


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe the Russians didn't pick a more neutral, competent ref, considering the money they pumped into the fight. Povetkin should've had things his own way that night; instead he gets fouled worse than anyone who's been in the ring with Wlad in Germany. Ludicrous.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@On the Money


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Despite being the head of the largest mixed martial arts (MMA) promotion in the world, White knows the "sweet science" pretty well, being a "boxing guy" before he ever got into cage fighting.
> 
> And just like he does with his own fighters, he isn't afraid to criticize the best-of-the-best boxing has to offer.
> 
> ...


I hate hearing Dana bash boxing but I actually agree here.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

This thread will be referenced for years.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I actually sat through this shit twice in one day atsch Maybe my toughest personal accomplishment.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I actually sat through this shit twice in one day atsch Maybe my toughest personal accomplishment.


Me too. But then, I often shave with a cheese grater, so I'm used to the pain.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I actually sat through this shit twice in one day atsch Maybe my toughest personal accomplishment.


As soon as Wlad threw him to the ground is when I started wandering off and doing other things, the duration of my watch was bad enough.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Probably the most embarrassing performance of Wlad's career.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@Freedom2014


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Povetkin did as much as Wlad, why the free pass for him?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

On the Money said:


> Povetkin did as much as Wlad, why the free pass for him?


He should have gone dirty himself, headbutting, hitting low, hitting on the break, maybe even biting.
If a ref allows dirty fighting you should fight dirty and is only one fighter getting penalized for it then you can truly blame it on just the ref.

Otherwise the clean fighter is also a little bit to blame. Pro Boxing is a dirty sport.

Though Wlad's fouling was a bit too extreme and he does deserve a lot of blame.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Masters said:


> We all saw him at the media workout a few days before. There was nothing wrong with him apart from him being the actual problem.


:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

On the Money said:


> Povetkin did as much as Wlad, why the free pass for him?


No, he did not. I counted. Povetkin instigated exactly TWO clinches. Wlad? About 170.

Povetkin also tried desperately to throw punches on the inside, even while Wlad was illegally laying his entire weight (often with one foot in the air) onto Povetkin's back.

Stop trying to re-write history, we all saw the same fight.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> He should have gone dirty himself, headbutting, hitting low, hitting on the break, maybe even biting.
> If a ref allows dirty fighting you should fight dirty and is only one fighter getting penalized for it then you can truly blame it on just the ref.
> 
> Otherwise the clean fighter is also a little bit to blame. Pro Boxing is a dirty sport.
> ...


I agree. Fight fire with fire. The problem with Wlad's opponents isn't necessarily that they lack skill, although many do; it's that they're nowhere near dirty enough to cope with the endless array of clinches Wlad employs against them. Wlad tries to push you down = drop to your knees or punch him in the balls and claim it was a bodyshot. Wlad ties up your arms - headbutt him and rabbit punch like the clappers. Wlad leans on you and pushes you to the ropes = hip toss him or give him a nice bodyslam.

All easier said than done, but all perfectly feasible, as past opponents have shown. You just need to put it all together into one tasty package. To not even attempt one foul against Wlad is just revolting and anyone who does so frankly deserves everything they get.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> I agree. Fight fire with fire. The problem with Wlad's opponents isn't necessarily that they lack skill, although many do; it's that they're nowhere near dirty enough to cope with the endless array of clinches Wlad employs against them. Wlad tries to push you down = drop to your knees or punch him in the balls and claim it was a bodyshot. Wlad ties up your arms - headbutt him and rabbit punch like the clappers. Wlad leans on you and pushes you to the ropes = hip toss him or give him a nice bodyslam.
> 
> All easier said than done, but all perfectly feasible, as past opponents have shown. You just need to put it all together into one tasty package. To not even attempt one foul against Wlad is just revolting and anyone who does so frankly deserves everything they get.


When big Wlad is laying on your back you could maybe punch a knee, you also cannot do an upward headbutt even, because youre bent over. Thats why he jumps on their backs and doesnt just grab.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> When big Wlad is laying on your back you could maybe punch a knee, you also cannot do an upward headbutt even, because youre bent over. Thats why he jumps on their backs and doesnt just grab.


When he's completely on top of you all you can do really is drop to avoid carrying his weight. Before that, though, there's a narrow window where his ballsack is open to a crunching uppercut or three, all punches that could very easily be claimed as attempted bodyshots. It's not easy, I grant you, but not totally impossible for a fighter willing to work on the tactic.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> When he's completely on top of you all you can do really is drop to avoid carrying his weight. *Before that, though, there's a narrow window where his ballsack is open to a crunching uppercut or three,* all punches that could very easily be claimed as attempted bodyshots. It's not easy, I grant you, but not totally impossible for a fighter willing to work on the tactic.


Impossible.

Wlad has no balls.


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll never forget sitting there watching it live. I was really hoping I'd just die so I didn't have to keep watching it.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Wlad has no balls.


To be fair I did say ball_sack_ which may or may not imply the presence of actual balls.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

On the Money said:


> Povetkin did as much as Wlad, why the free pass for him?


I challenge you to come up with a video highlighting all the clinches initiated by Povetkin. Or even just a gif of Povs blatantly bear hugging Wlad with a big telegraphed raise of his arms. Somehow, I won't be waiting with baited breath.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

*Rounds 1-3: *[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Clinches%20%201-3%20%20%20%20%20.mp4[/video]
*35 clinches.* 
- Only one was even partially initiated by Povetikin. More than half included Wlad hooking his full arm over Sasha's back & then leaning his head & torso down on top.


*Rounds 4-6: *[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Clinches%20%204-6%20%20%20.mp4[/video]
*44 clinches. *
- Again, only ONE initiated by Povetkin.


*Rounds 7-9: *[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Clinches%20%207-9%20%20%20.mp4[/video]
*47 clinches. *
*None initiated by Povetkin.*
- I especially like a few near the end, where Wlad appears to be attempting to butt-fuck Sasha. Literally jumping on him from behind.
Somehow, I doubt Manny Steward taught him that trick.




*Rounds 10-12: *[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Clinches%20%2010-12%20%20.mp4[/video]
*50 - 51 clinches *
*None initiated by Povetkin.

*
*GRAND TOTAL: 176 - 177 clinches by Wlad. 2 clinches byPovetkin.*


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

And in case you missed that other thread, here is a comp of just Wlad's "judo" moves:


[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Wlad's%20Judo%20Moves%20!%20%20%20.mp4[/video]


Truly awe inspiring.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A few observations, if I may:


By round 4, Sasha started figuring how to hit Wlad even when clinched. However, even in those times when he was landing rights to Wlad's body, the ref would break them up. Not only that, but EVERY SINGLE TIME this happened, the ref would tap Sasha on his back, as if to say, "hey, stop hitting him, you know that's not in the contract!"
-----------------------

Round 11, ah round 11, what can one say? At once the most beautiful & the most ugly of rounds: They actually went 22 whole seconds without a clinch! (mostly because Povetkin mounted a fierce mid-range attack) 

- But round 11 also contains two blatant throw-downs.

Round 11 also contains perhaps the worst clinch: At 18 second left on the clock, Wlad not only leans completely over Sasha's body, but WLAD'S RIGHT FOOT ACTUALLY LEAVES THE CANVAS FOR SEVERAL SECONDS, putting his entire weight onto Sasha's back. - And the ref did nothing.
-----------------

- But round 12 contains my favorite moment of the whole fight: 

With 37 seconds left on the clock, Wlad initiates yet another clinch, but Sasha was able to break free. Afraid that an actual fight might break out, Wlad actually RUNS AWAY from Sasha. He literally turns his back & heads for the ropes. That is, as I'm sure you know, grounds for a point deduction or even a DQ. 

Once again, the ref did nothing. (I guess he's never read a rule book.)


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm just baffled why the Russians didn't install a fair ref, at the very least, if not a blatantly pro-Povetkin one.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Dang I forgot about this thread, I should have linked this thread in the other one. But hell what do I know, I'm just a hater.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

I actually want to see Fury fight Wlad, just so he'd rough Wlad up in the clinch with some dirty elbows.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> I actually want to see Fury fight Wlad, just so he'd rough Wlad up in the clinch with some dirty elbows.


Fury's one of the few fighters who'd actually match Wlad foul for foul, which is what makes the fight interesting for me. Wlad's leagues more skilled, but he hasn't had to use those skills alone against an opponent for years. Fury would force him to fight, and for that we can only be grateful.


----------

